# Rats and Raw Hides



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a quick important question to ask. Is it safe for my rats to use Natural Raw Hide Chews? I bought some yesterday for them as they've been stubborn about using their wood chews so I thought I'd try them out and see if they like them. Noelle grabbed it from me immediately and started chewing away, and I went to check on it this morning and its chewed all over with pieces missing. Im happy because now they have something they enjoy chewing but I've heard some differing opinions on the topic. So are these plain raw hides safe for my girls?


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

I have been giving them to mine because every time they are out to play they take our Shih Tzu's small ones and drag them back to their gage. So far so good.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Raw hide for any animals is not good, they can easily chock on it and it is hard to digest so it can block up their bowels, I would suggest removing it, If you want something raw hide like you should get them natural pig ears, much safer and last forever with rats. I have had one rat choke on one before when my land lords son gave my rats some without telling me.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've given my rats those little rawhide shoes as well as rawhide bones with chicken, beef, and pork jerky in them. I've never had a problem with them choking on any of them. I also give them pig ears (I cut off pieces because they are super high in protein) every once in a while. They actually prefer the pig ears and the rawhide bones with with chicken, beef, and pork jerky over the rawhide shoe. I have a dog at home so my rats and my dog share similar treats and whatever my dog does not want my rats usually get and end of loving. 

A little warning about the pig ears though. I'd suggest giving them to your rats a day or two before you clean the cage. My cage and rats start to smell like bacon if the pig ear's been left in there for longer than three to four days. So unless you like the smell of cooked bacon I'd give them a pig ear before you clean the cage not right after you cleaned it.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Thank you guys for the input! It's actually peetty rare for rats to choke though because they knaw at things not chomp or crunch them so they don't splinter like they do for dogs. I also don't handle or use anything pork pig ears aren't really preferred. If I notice any issues I'll take it away from them but for now since they're enjoying it so much and that's one of the only things they chew I'll keep it for them. I'm also gonna take it out when I'm not home to be on the safe side


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

Sometimes (not always) I think people say raw hides are bad for dogs because they don't buy them for their dogs due to the cost. I feel that is why it has been passed along so frequently. I am taking my 9 yr old bulldog in for her first teeth cleaning soon. My vet is always amazed at how good my dogs teeth look even well into old age. Some people who have gave me the line about raw hides being bad for their dogs are also some of the same people who's dogs have nasty brown teeth at 3 years of age. English Bulldogs choke on everything! I gave raw hides to all of my breeding dogs over the years because the benefit way outweighed the risk in my opinion. I know rats don't need their teeth cleaned but they do seem to very much enjoy raw hides and if they are anything like my dogs they will just vomit if it gets stuck.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Raw hides become very, very gummy and can easily get lodged in the throat as they begin to absorb saliva. In addition to that, the processing that is involved with raw hides turns me off completely.

Raw and/or cooked bones are a much, MUCH better option! Just save bones from your meals and toss them in the cage. Delicious, nutritious, chewy and just awesome in general.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Dana A said:


> Sometimes (not always) I think people say raw hides are bad for dogs because they don't buy them for their dogs due to the cost. I feel that is why it has been passed along so frequently. I am taking my 9 yr old bulldog in for her first teeth cleaning soon. My vet is always amazed at how good my dogs teeth look even well into old age. Some people who have gave me the line about raw hides being bad for their dogs are also some of the same people who's dogs have nasty brown teeth at 3 years of age. English Bulldogs choke on everything! I gave raw hides to all of my breeding dogs over the years because the benefit way outweighed the risk in my opinion. I know rats don't need their teeth cleaned but they do seem to very much enjoy raw hides and if they are anything like my dogs they will just vomit if it gets stuck.


 The only problem with this is rats can not vomit, they do not have the throat muscles to vomit instead they will drool and try to dislodge the item and as cagedbird says the more saliva the more gooey they get which makes it that much harder for rats to try and get unstuck. I believe that the cons out way the good when it involves rats, but it is your choice rattielove, but just know that if you do wait until they have a problem with it such as chocking on the rawhide there is a chance of them not being able to get the stuck piece dislodged. personally I don't agree with the risks. if you won't touch pork you can give bones from dinner like said above or get a rib or knuckle bone for dogs from the pet store, from cows.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help and notifying me of the risks - I've decided to just not risk it and take the hide out although it was actually almost gone in just over a day! I'll look into something similar to it that they can't choke on since they love it so much. I dont want to put my girls at risk, I could never handle it if something happened to them, they've truly become my kids lol


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

No problem  I know I would want to know the risks of something for my babies so really wanted to help you out  Oh this http://m.nylabone.com/mobile/product-finder/by-product-type/daily-health-roast-beef.htm is another thing that is popular with my guys, and is safe.


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

Nylabones are great if they will chew them. I tried them for my bulldogs in the beginning and they couldn't make enough progress on them to stay interested


----------



## BMulcahy (Jun 20, 2013)

I was an assistant store manager for a family owned pet store for 3 years. Most of my coworkers were vet techs and studying to be vets and the common consensus was that there were cases where raw hide could cause stomach and bowel issues as well as chocking which led to pet death. Not to say it happened all the time just that there was enough cases that we felt it was best not to recommend raw hide (we liked repeat customers who would come back with happy stories not sad ones of their pet dying because of a treat). So we would recommend the pigs ears, dried tendon sticks, and bones. The tendons were very popular with aggressive dog chewers. Haven't tried it with my ratties yet but I do know they love the nylabones. 

Beth


----------

